# Canary Islands



## Ena (Jun 28, 2010)

I am thinking about moving to the Canary Islands (Las Palmas or Tenerife).

Can anybody tell me more about the real estate situation in the Canary Islands?

Many thanks.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ena said:


> I am thinking about moving to the Canary Islands (Las Palmas or Tenerife).
> 
> Can anybody tell me more about the real estate situation in the Canary Islands?
> 
> Many thanks.


Yes, I live on El Hierro. You are in the pound, sorry I see you are from USA, 50 dollar seats, it is a buyers market, there are bargains to be had. However I would suggest that you rent and have a good look round and please engage a lawyer.

Any more queries, bounce them this way

Hepa


----------



## Ena (Jun 28, 2010)

Hepa: Thank you for your response. You said: "...You are in the pound, sorry....." Could you kindly clarify this part for me? Thanks again for the advice, I think it is always wise to rent first, and I would not purchase without a lawyer, indeed.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ena said:


> Hepa: Thank you for your response. You said: "...You are in the pound, sorry....." Could you kindly clarify this part for me? Thanks again for the advice, I think it is always wise to rent first, and I would not purchase without a lawyer, indeed.



It is an English saying, You are in the £pound seats, you are in the best seats in the house, means you are in a good position.


----------

